# Chiorda Gimond



## marius.suiram (Jul 13, 2018)

I was today at a sale and I saw this Chiorda, only 30$. It is a pretty bike, probably low end, but i took it home.
Lot of replacements.
Any opinions about the period?
I have no idea what should I do with it!
Here are some pics.


----------



## juvela (Jul 13, 2018)

-----

"Gimond" is actually Gimondi referring to Felice Gimondi, star of the Chiorda Professional Racing team of the 1960's.  Perhaps the letter "I" has been worn away or is covered by the downtube shift lever clamp which has slipped.

This is pretty much a rock bottom model as was often sold in department stores during the 1960's and early 1970's.

Fork is an asian replacement, as is left pedal, which tells us the cycle has been badly crashed.

Frame is constructed with Agrati lugset of pattern "AM", item nr. 000.8040/U.  The bulge-formed head is item nr. 000.8046.  The bottom bracket shell is Agrati item nr. 000.8507.  The dropouts are Agrati item nr. 000.8002.  Both the chainstay and seatstay bridges are Agrati plate style.

The zinc plated headset is Agrati 000.4001.  The Thun pattern chainset is Agrati as well.  Its design does not employ the shell's threads.  Its bottom bracket spindle is permanently affixed to the drive side arm.

The five-piece solid axle hubs are likely Gnutti and are probably unmarked.  This design is a problem on the rear as the drive side flange often works loose permitting the gear block to wander about ogivally.  The steel wheel rims are likely Maccari - these are sometimes also badged and San Remo.

Stem, bar, brake levers, left pedal, fork and saddle all appear to be replacements.

You may be able to get a specific date for the bicycle from the backside of its Simplex Prestige model 637 rear mech.  This model of mech launched 1971 so machine unlikely to be earlier.






Hope this helps you a bit.

-----


----------



## marius.suiram (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks, it helps a lot.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 14, 2018)

not that there's anything wrong with Tange forks


----------



## juvela (Jul 28, 2018)

-----

hello again marius,

forgot to mention that the forum has had three other discussion threads (that i know of) regarding Chiorda products.

there is this contract built J.C. Penney's which is quite similar to your bike.  it is slightly lower in that the frame has no chrome plating.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/jc-penny-10-speed-made-in-italy.133427/

another contract built example is this machine badged as Juventus.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1970s-juventus-road-bike.106157/

nicest of the bunch is this showroom condition yellow example owned by member @HARPO 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/chiorda-road-bike-made-in-italy.106112/

-----


----------



## marius.suiram (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks for helping me.


----------

